# SPECIAL THREAD: EPG Listings & Data Errors - DISCUSSSION TIME



## cwaring

Please use this thread to post any listings or data problems. There is a companion thread here for any discussions.


----------



## cwaring

Although ITV1 are showing "In Plain Sight" starring Mary McCormack, this programme is not found by my Actor Wishlist for her.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Disney XD

The times of 'I'm in the Band' (16:30) and 'Pair of Kings' (17:00) are swapped in the EPG , which means Tivo always records the wrong one. As this is a new series SWMBO is somewhat miffed to miss 4 episodes so far..


----------



## yerksha puddin

124 WATCH: Torchwood "Something Borrowed" Tue 15 March 22:50 recorded despite my Wishlist being set to record Premiere only. This is an old episode with first aired date of 5/3/2008. My series 1 Tivo used to record Torchwood from every repeat channel it could find despite my Wishlist being set to First Run. Now is the time to complain about it.


----------



## Major dude

Search via Manual search of upcoming episodes does not pick up those on More 4 only Channel 4.

Neither does wishlist


----------



## frobozz

Click program guide always shows first aired date as - 30/3/2002. Last weeks program had a report from the 2011 CES exhibition! I wish I had seen it first time round in 2002 as I could have made some useful investments!!


----------



## OzSat

Tony Hoyle said:


> Disney XD
> 
> The times of 'I'm in the Band' (16:30) and 'Pair of Kings' (17:00) are swapped in the EPG , which means Tivo always records the wrong one. As this is a new series SWMBO is somewhat miffed to miss 4 episodes so far..


Everywhere I look (including TiVo and Sky) has 'Pair of Kings' listed as 4.30pm.


----------



## geekspeak

Had "Panorama" recorded as a Suggestion from BBC 1 17/3 04:45. Had a first aired date of 11/11/1953 and it wan't Parorama it was BBC News 24


----------



## Zaichik

Panorama seems to be particularly prone to not having individual episode data, particularly on signed repeats.


----------



## John McE

It didn't record my season-passed "Loose Women" yesterday (sob). In the hiccups it gave the usual "because there was another instance within 28 days", although it hasn't had that problem before.

And remember please "no comments"!!!


----------



## cwaring

Tonight's "Comic Relief" resumes at *22:35*, so "Start Padding" will be required 

*ETA:*
So, as you can't add more than 10 mins start padding, just record the news and add five mins to the end of it.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

ozsat said:


> Everywhere I look (including TiVo and Sky) has 'Pair of Kings' listed as 4.30pm.


That's wrong.

XD don't seem to publish a timetable but if you go to http://disney.go.com/disneyxd/uk/#/disneyxd/shows/ it clearly states I'm in the band at 4.30pm, which is in fact when it's broadcast, followed by Pair of Kings at 5pm.

I have for the first time in my life setup a manual recording in Tivo..!


----------



## geekspeak

VM online tv guide (and other sources) have POSEIDON(2006) at 10:10pm tonight on watch ch124. Tivo has "Last Action Hero".


----------



## OzSat

geekspeak said:


> VM online tv guide (and other sources) have POSEIDON(2006) at 10:10pm tonight on watch ch124. Tivo has "Last Action Hero".


Sky+ has 'Last Action Hero' which is in the latest listings I received from Watch - so seems TiVo is correct.


----------



## OzSat

Tony Hoyle said:


> That's wrong.
> 
> XD don't seem to publish a timetable but if you go to http://disney.go.com/disneyxd/uk/#/disneyxd/shows/ it clearly states I'm in the band at 4.30pm, which is in fact when it's broadcast, followed by Pair of Kings at 5pm.
> 
> I have for the first time in my life setup a manual recording in Tivo..!


Seems Disney didn't send out correct updates for this one - should be correct now.


----------



## richw

Probably too late for most people, but Wonders of the Universe on BBCHD seems to have changed series ID. I've just had to set up a new season pass for it to replace the web-created one.


----------



## jonphil

Channel: Comedy Central HD
Program: 30 Rock
Date: 24/03/2010
Time: 8.30pm

Error: Tivo only recorded 10minutes and wasn't even the start of 30 Rock.


----------



## sjp

frobozz said:


> Click program guide always shows first aired date as - 30/3/2002. Last weeks program had a report from the 2011 CES exhibition! I wish I had seen it first time round in 2002 as I could have made some useful investments!!


looks like we there's an improvement in the Click data but next Sunday's 04:30 showing has the same details as this mornings broadcast.

the improvement is good enough though to have only one showing being scheduled to record per week.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Ooh click only showing once a week? That's something Tribune haven't managed in 10 years 

Might thing of putting it on an SP again...


----------



## NeilCoburn

... are not listed when you filter channels for Sports channels


----------



## smokie

This Saturday's Casualty is listed as 2000 and won't record on a New Only season pass.


----------



## kmusgrave

Megastructures on NatGeo seems to be repeating the same 2 episodes day after day. It seems to have got mixed up with the Channel 5 series.

The data is correct on my S1 Tivo.


----------



## bradleyem

Charlie and Lola is called "Charlie and Lola" on CBBC, and "Charlie & Lola" on BBC2. Messes up the folders.

Yes, I have children


----------



## Tony Hoyle

The new series of Mythbusters on Discovery channel are all marked with an OAD of 23/1/2003 and a generic description with no series/episode information.

Anyone with First Run set on this should probably take note!

Edit: Just found that both 'unknown' episodes I have are the same one.. the lack of episodic information defeats the 30 days rule as well..


----------



## Nikki

My guide is one hour behind. Tivo has gone awol. It's recording everything one hour too late. WTH!


----------



## sjp

E4
April 26th 06:00
One Tree Hill
V Tivo showing S5E1 being broadcast
S1 Tivo showing S7E1.


----------



## John McE

"Click" is one of those programs that, due to incorrent or incomplete meta data, invariably gets recorded by TIVO multiple times.

A few weeks ago I e-mailed the Click team, pointing out that it was ironic that a programme dedicated to all things "tech" was one of the few that didn't provide the correct info to enable TIVO users to record each new episode once. I got a very nice e-mail back saying they would look into it, but so far my TIVO is recording "Click" up to 8 times each week - and that's despite my season pass being set to "new episodes only".


----------



## cwaring

You should also set it to "keep only 1 ep" and also "keep until I delete".


----------



## kmusgrave

cwaring said:


> You should also set it to "keep only 1 ep" and also "keep until I delete".


What's the actual effect of that? does it keep the 1st one it records or the last? (or something else?)

Problem with Click is that some of the recordings either have the short version or something completely different. So if you really _must_ see it you have to record them all and delete the rogue ones. You can always watch it online of course.


----------



## OzSat

I don't think Carl is correct as you would get the first recording only and then no more until you delete it.

I personally think that the 15 and 30 minute episodes should be treated as different series ids as most people would only want one or the other.

Best option at present is to set up a weekly manual record at 11.30am on BBC News on Saturday.


----------



## cwaring

ozsat said:


> I don't think Carl is correct as you would get the first recording only and then no more until you delete it.


I am. It worked well for me with my S1. In fact, it was someone else who suggested it as a workaround 



> Best option at present is to set up a weekly manual record at 11.30am on BBC News on Saturday.


Which, for the last couple of weeks at least, would not have actually worked as it wasn't shown then.

They were _supposed_ to be having the "first showing" at 0130 on a Saturday from now on, but it wasn't there this week 

For now, I'm just setting one manually.


----------



## John McE

Yes, obviously Carl, putting that setting in place would leave you with just one recording at any time (although whether it'd be the long or the short version is anyone's guess) - but the point of this thread is to highlight listings problems, and Click clearly has a problem with the data they provide, or else loads of programmes would record multiple times... and for the most part they don't.


----------



## richw

A season pass for Click on BBC1HD seems to work quite well, usually catching just the Sunday morning broadcast at 04:30.


----------



## John McE

Oh that is worth trying. Must admit I always think of it as a "BBC News" programme, so will try to do the HD version (although is it actually made in HD? Somehow I doubt it!)


----------



## sjp

richw said:


> A season pass for Click on BBC1HD seems to work quite well, usually catching just the Sunday morning broadcast at 04:30.


this seems to be the one that works for me, used to record the BBBC Scotland on my S1 - the Sunday 04:30 showing looks (to me at least) like the only broadcast that works as well.


----------



## OzSat

The BBC1 link may be a bit hit and miss - as it is only carried because of BBC1 switching to BBC News overnight - and the F1GP can get in the way of this.


----------



## Brangdon

kmusgrave said:


> What's the actual effect of that? does it keep the 1st one it records or the last? (or something else?)


If you set "Keep 1 episode" only, then it'll keep recording new episodes and delete the old ones. I use that on the 6 O'Clock news so I always have the most recent episode available.

If you also set "Keep until I delete", it records the next episode and then keeps it, and doesn't record any more. I use this on generic Wish Lists so I always have, eg, some random comedies available, but once it's filled up the set number it doesn't waste tuners on recording any more.

One problem with setting "Keep until I delete" and a count is that it will clog up the "Hiccups" listings with the non-recordings. That's part of why Hiccups is useless to me.



> Problem with Click is that some of the recordings either have the short version or something completely different. So if you really _must_ see it you have to record them all and delete the rogue ones.


That's what I do. In practice its not too big a problem because I have enough disk space, and at that time of night (and 3 tuners) there are rarely clashes that prevent other things being recorded, so there's no real downside other than the hassle.


----------



## John McE

Have set up a season pass for Click in BBC1-HD as suggested. It still plans to record both the Sunday and Thursday showings, but I suppose that is an improvement on the 8 or so per week it was recording. But I still think a programme like Click, which is all about technology should provide the correct data so that even a repeat like this doesn't occur.


----------



## Moe UK

Thanks guys just put Click on the BBC One HD link, much better now the recording 10 times a week. Is the BBC HD showing in HD?


----------



## kmusgrave

Does anyone know why this hasn't been fixed after all these years? People with s1 Tivos were moaning about it from the days it was called click online.


----------



## OzSat

kmusgrave said:


> Does anyone know why this hasn't been fixed after all these years? People with s1 Tivos were moaning about it from the days it was called click online.


Because there is northing in the listings from BBC which indicate which programme is the first screening and which are repeats.

If the BBC regularly gave an episode id or synopsis - it could be fixed.


----------



## sjp

sjp said:


> E4
> April 26th 06:00
> One Tree Hill
> V Tivo showing S5E1 being broadcast
> S1 Tivo showing S7E1.


sky+ data agrees with the S1 - virgin looks to be wrong (although I haven't checked todays download)

ETA - typical  corrected in the download that was running when I was updating this post earlier.


----------



## cwaring

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/n...2/My_Sarah_Jane_A_Tribute_to_Elisabeth_Sladen


> My Sarah Jane: A Tribute to Elisabeth Sladen is on CBBC [701] on Saturday, at 6.45pm, straight after the end of The Impossible Astronaut.


It's only two days away so I am posting this info just in case it doesn't make it into the EPG


----------



## OzSat

Beleive it or not - CBBC have not sent out and amendment for the Tribute - although they did update the schedules.

VM and Series 1 should update tomorrow.


----------



## Cableguy1927

ozsat said:


> VM and Series 1 should update tomorrow.


Updated


----------



## Hands Of Blue

Murdoch Mysteries on Alibi - new episodes have no program information and are just showing as "Murdoch Mysteries". This of course means that no new episodes are recorded (and the good lady will shout at me  )


----------



## geekspeak

CBS Reality (ch148) data is useless as every program just has a generic (or very old) description (not the title) and seemingly no episode information. I end up with 2 or 3 recordings of the same episode EVERY DAY. (with New & Reruns) Seems to be all programs on this channel.


----------



## Cableguy1927

Hands Of Blue said:


> Murdoch Mysteries on Alibi - new episodes have no program information and are just showing as "Murdoch Mysteries". This of course means that no new episodes are recorded (and the good lady will shout at me  )


Actually the ones with no synopses will record if you have it set to new only as these could be SH***** type and so the box records them on new only. (just tried it on mine)


----------



## Hands Of Blue

Cableguy1927 said:


> Actually the ones with no synopses will record if you have it set to new only as these could be SH***** type and so the box records them on new only. (just tried it on mine)


That's useful to know - more so if I know what SH***** was supposed to be I suspect


----------



## cwaring

SH is the start of a TMSID*. It's part of the meta-data that makes Series Links work 

(Tribune Media Service is the company where Tivo gets it EPG data from.)


----------



## Hands Of Blue

Ah, thanks.


----------



## ColinYounger

To be fair, Carl, I thought you were swearing as well. The TMSID reference cleared it up.

I think of "SH" as "season header" or "season handle", plus a "magic" number which uniquely identifies it.


----------



## cwaring

ColinYounger said:


> To be fair, Carl, I thought you were swearing as well.


Wasn't me  Cable Guy was the one who made the first reference


----------



## Cableguy1927

cwaring said:


> Wasn't me  Cable Guy was the one who made the first reference


Yeah sorry, it was how I saw Ozsat refer to them in another thread :up:


----------



## OzSat

SH are show ids - one off event programmes which are not treated as episodes as they have no specific information to make them an episode. The News programmes tend to be treated as Shows.

'Click' is treated as a show as the BBC make no indication that there is any episode format to its screenings.

If the BBC did then the show wouth be switched to a EP id.

Films have a MV id.


----------



## kmusgrave

OzSat said:


> SH are show ids - one off event programmes which are not treated as episodes as they have no specific information to make them an episode. The News programmes tend to be treated as Shows.
> 
> 'Click' is treated as a show as the BBC make no indication that there is any episode format to its screenings.
> 
> If the BBC did then the show wouth be switched to a EP id.
> 
> Films have a MV id.


So is it up to the channels themselves, or Tribune (or indeed VM) to determine which have which?


----------



## OzSat

kmusgrave said:


> So is it up to the channels themselves, or Tribune (or indeed VM) to determine which have which?


Tribune will allocate based on the type of information provided.

Doctor Who has episode details (so is EP***) - Click does not (so is SH***).

A one-off drama will be a SH***.


----------



## kmusgrave

OzSat said:


> Tribune will allocate based on the type of information provided.
> 
> Doctor Who has episode details (so is EP***) - Click does not (so is SH***).
> 
> A one-off drama will be a SH***.


OK Thanks. So how do we inform Tribune so they can fix it?


----------



## OzSat

kmusgrave said:


> OK Thanks. So how do we inform Tribune so they can fix it?


You don't.

But you can try and get the BBC to provide full details of the Click episodes - and Tribune will automatically follow the episodic details.


----------



## OzSat

Please keep 'Click' discussions here


----------



## Tavis75

The latest series of Russell Howard's Good News on BBC HD (and I assume BBC3, though I haven't checked), doesn't have episodic program information, an incorect "first aired" date and isn't showing as new. So doesn't record with a "New episodes only" series link.


----------



## OzSat

Tavis75 said:


> The latest series of Russell Howard's Good News on BBC HD (and I assume BBC3, though I haven't checked), doesn't have episodic program information, an incorect "first aired" date and isn't showing as new. So doesn't record with a "New episodes only" series link.


Can you post the dates/times - as the only ones I can see from BBC are repeats or specials.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Comedy Central's schedule was an hour behind, I think it's been fixed now though.


----------



## ColinYounger

Prime Ministers Questions on BBCPARL have basic guide data and it's impossible to get a season pass to work correctly. Also, all "episodes" are marked as Live, including the 11.30pm Sunday one. 

Please could a manual change be made to the guide data to say that Wednesdays at 12pm is the "New" episode and all others during the week are repeats? It would help greatly.

During recesses, BBCPARL shows Lords or Committee coverage, so that one change would make it correct straight away!


----------



## Tavis75

OzSat said:


> Can you post the dates/times - as the only ones I can see from BBC are repeats or specials.


First showing is Thursday 10:30pm on BBC3 and BBC HD, though realise I may be a bit late in mentioning it, as it's episode 7 of 8 tomorrow!

Definitely new shows rather than repeats though, as they're topical!


----------



## OzSat

Tavis75 said:


> First showing is Thursday 10:30pm on BBC3 and BBC HD, though realise I may be a bit late in mentioning it, as it's episode 7 of 8 tomorrow!
> 
> Definitely new shows rather than repeats though, as they're topical!


There is nothing in the listings from the BBC to establish episodes - the usual problem with the BBC.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Discovery Channel competely wrong.

Saw ad for new series of How It's Made tonight at 8, however it's billed as the completely different but similiarly named 'How Do They Do It?' on Discovery HD.

Looked up to see if normal Discovery SD and +1 were different, they are, turns out they're showing a World War 2 documentary from 4pm today until 3am tomorrow morning.


----------



## richardc1983

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Discovery Channel competely wrong.
> 
> Saw ad for new series of How It's Made tonight at 8, however it's billed as the completely different but similiarly named 'How Do They Do It?' on Discovery HD.


So which is wrong the discovery channel as I saw the how do they do it and it was a repeat as it featured the Willis Tower skydeck in Chicago.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

It was advertised as new How It's Made, I thought the guide data was wrong, especially what with normal Discovery having that one-show all day error. Obviously it's the guy who makes their advertising.


----------



## Adder

There's a problem with European F3 Open on Motors TV next weekend, the Saturday race starting just after 13:30 (can't tell the exact time from the guide) is correctly listed as ""Live: European F3 Open".

But the Sunday race (starts about 10:50 am) has the correct description, but is incorrectly listed as within the series "Live: F3 Euroseries Motor Racing". The F3 Euroseries is a different series to the European F3 Open!

Would be great if the Sunday race could be put into the same series as the Saturday race.


----------



## Cableguy1927

Adder said:


> There's a problem with European F3 Open on Motors TV next weekend, the Saturday race starting just after 13:30 (can't tell the exact time from the guide) is correctly listed as ""Live: European F3 Open".
> 
> But the Sunday race (starts about 10:50 am) has the correct description, but is incorrectly listed as within the series "Live: F3 Euroseries Motor Racing". The F3 Euroseries is a different series to the European F3 Open!
> 
> Would be great if the Sunday race could be put into the same series as the Saturday race.


Thanks. This has been logged


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Comedy Central guide data is wrong.


----------



## jethrouk

ITV air 3 back to back Judge Judy shows at 8:30 week daily
These are repeated at 11:00 and then again at 5:30

Tivo records all 9 (even if New Only is selected)??? - the correct data is there because the V+ only records the 3 new episodes - so Tivo is not understanding this correctly


----------



## cwaring

jethrouk said:


> ...the correct data is there because the V+ only records the 3 new episodes - so Tivo is not understanding this correctly


Tivo is more intelligent than V+ so the data may look correct to the latter but might not be enough for the former 

DigiGuide only has generic data for all episodes.


----------



## Fixerman

cwaring said:


> Tivo is more intelligent than V+ so the data may look correct to the latter but might not be enough for the former
> 
> DigiGuide only has generic data for all episodes.


TiVo might be more intelligent but it sometimes does some incredibly stupid things when it comes to interpeting the EPG data!


----------



## Cableguy1927

jethrouk said:


> Tivo records all 9 (even if New Only is selected)???


This will be because the data ITV is not episodic and therefore is built as SH records. TiVo cannot tell which episodes are "new" (ITV2 website says all are repeats anyway) and therefore records all.



jethrouk said:


> the correct data is there because the V+ only records the 3 new episodes


The V+ works differently, I would guess the 3 strands have different series ID's and so would record the 3 of whichever set you wanted. It's not possible to do this on the TiVo feed.

You could always do a manual recording for the 3 each day you wanted maybe?

Home, the records screen, then there is an option in there to do a manual recording. I'm not in front of my TiVo at present to knwo exactly what screens sorry,


----------



## John McE

Quite a few upcoming episode of Countdown are now called "q" (although still listed under my Countdown Series Link). Either they've got a future series of QI mixed up with Countdown, or we can expect a visit from the Q continuum!


----------



## jonphil

Modern Family - Sky One Fridays
All episode details are the same for the next 2 weeks.
Tivo won't record any future episodes as it's thinking they are all repeats.


----------



## Cableguy1927

John McE said:


> Quite a few upcoming episode of Countdown are now called "q" (although still listed under my Countdown Series Link). Either they've got a future series of QI mixed up with Countdown, or we can expect a visit from the Q continuum!


Thanks. I've passed it on to be looked at


----------



## Cableguy1927

jonphil said:


> Modern Family - Sky One Fridays
> All episode details are the same for the next 2 weeks.
> Tivo won't record any future episodes as it's thinking they are all repeats.


Thanks. I've passed it on to be looked at


----------



## Cableguy1927

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Comedy Central guide data is wrong.


Thanks. I've passed it on to be looked at. I think it may be correct from tomorrow but they can recheck it


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

jonphil said:


> Modern Family - Sky One Fridays
> All episode details are the same for the next 2 weeks.
> Tivo won't record any future episodes as it's thinking they are all repeats.


Thanks for this... I thought that the season had ended and they were just showing repeats... I'll keep my V+ set up in the meantime.


----------



## Cableguy1927

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Thanks for this... I thought that the season had ended and they were just showing repeats... I'll keep my V+ set up in the meantime.


Should be corrected with tonights delivery


----------



## The Wishlist

Just played back two suggestions, both with incorrect episode titles and synopses:

According to TiVo, Episode 5x3 of Angel is 'Unleashed', but playing it back reveals that it's actually Episode 5x1, 'Conviction'.

Episode 4x20 of Buffy is marked as 'The Yoko Factor', playback reveals that its actually Episode 4x18, 'Where the Wild Things Are'.


----------



## OzSat

The Wishlist said:


> Just played back two suggestions, both with incorrect episode titles and synopses:
> 
> According to TiVo, Episode 5x3 of Angel is 'Unleashed', but playing it back reveals that it's actually Episode 5x1, 'Conviction'.
> 
> Episode 4x20 of Buffy is marked as 'The Yoko Factor', playback reveals that its actually Episode 4x18, 'Where the Wild Things Are'.


Please post displayed channels names and transmission time when reporting errors.


----------



## Cableguy1927

Adder said:


> There's a problem with European F3 Open on Motors TV next weekend, the Saturday race starting just after 13:30 (can't tell the exact time from the guide) is correctly listed as ""Live: European F3 Open".
> 
> But the Sunday race (starts about 10:50 am) has the correct description, but is incorrectly listed as within the series "Live: F3 Euroseries Motor Racing". The F3 Euroseries is a different series to the European F3 Open!
> 
> Would be great if the Sunday race could be put into the same series as the Saturday race.


This is now correct. :up:


----------



## Cableguy1927

John McE said:


> Quite a few upcoming episode of Countdown are now called "q" (although still listed under my Countdown Series Link). Either they've got a future series of QI mixed up with Countdown, or we can expect a visit from the Q continuum!


This is now correct.


----------



## Cableguy1927

jonphil said:


> Modern Family - Sky One Fridays
> All episode details are the same for the next 2 weeks.
> Tivo won't record any future episodes as it's thinking they are all repeats.


This is now correct.


----------



## Fixerman

Cableguy1927 said:


> This is now correct.


That's all good news. VM must be taking note of the various issues raised here and on other forums. Well done to all concerned!:up:


----------



## Dougie

Think there is a problem with the regional programme lists. I'm in the "Scotland - Central" area and the Virgin TV guide on the web shows "Politics Scotland" being on from 2pm on BBC Two - however TiVo's guide shows "Real Rescues" then "Flog It".


----------



## Adder

Thanks for the F3 Open fix, there's a similar problem with GP2 on Eurosport/Eurosport 2 on the weekend of the 21st/22nd.

The series started last weekend and there were two versions "Live: GP2 Series" and "GP2 Series". Next weekend's races are in whole different series so my series link doesn't pick it up which doesn't bode well for the future if this is going to happen a lot. 

So 21/05 10pm Eurosport 2: "GP2 Motor Racing Series"
22/05 9am Eurosport 2: "GP2 Motor Racing Series"
22/05 9.35am Eurosport 2: "Live: GP2 Motor Racing Series"

Please can these can be put back into the same two series from last weekend?


----------



## Cableguy1927

Adder said:


> Thanks for the F3 Open fix, there's a similar problem with GP2 on Eurosport/Eurosport 2 on the weekend of the 21st/22nd.
> 
> The series started last weekend and there were two versions "Live: GP2 Series" and "GP2 Series". Next weekend's races are in whole different series so my series link doesn't pick it up which doesn't bode well for the future if this is going to happen a lot.
> 
> So 21/05 10pm Eurosport 2: "GP2 Motor Racing Series"
> 22/05 9am Eurosport 2: "GP2 Motor Racing Series"
> 22/05 9.35am Eurosport 2: "Live: GP2 Motor Racing Series"
> 
> Please can these can be put back into the same two series from last weekend?


OK,

Series Links wont work accross channels e.g. a series link on Eurosport won't work if the show moves to Eurosport 2. Similarly a series link for Doctor Who on BBC1 won't do ones on BBC1 HD, Watch, Watch +1 etc.

To get around this however a WishList for the following title keywords will help: Live (dot) GP2 (dot) Series (the dot is the seperator between each word. This will record each instance of the Live ones (if you only want the live) or you make Live optional to record the highlights (I think it's one of the :up: or :down: buttons for this.).

In the meantime I'll get the different series id's looked at as we do have the Eurosport version listed as GP2 Series and Live: GP2 Series and the Eurosport 2 version as GP2 Motor Racing Series and Live: GP2 Motor Racing Series.

Hope this helps.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

The Office, 10pm, Wednesdays, Comedy Central HD. Episode names the same for the upcoming guide data - didn't record yesterday's episode. Will have to record Saturday's showing.


----------



## Cableguy1927

VirginMediaPhil said:


> The Office, 10pm, Wednesdays, Comedy Central HD. Episode names the same for the upcoming guide data - didn't record yesterday's episode. Will have to record Saturday's showing.


Am I right that there's a "new" (to Comedy Central) episode on a Weds, repeated on a Thurs, Sat and Sun?

Looks like the ones next week while they have the same episode of "Niagara" they should be part 2 of 2 and Season 6 episode 5.

I've asked for a correction to be made. Sorry.

Not sure why your box didn't record it on Weds though as this was the first time this episode was on. How do you have your series link set up? Is it for new only? If it is this won't work on The Office becuase it has aired on ITV before. I'd do "New and Repeat", while this will pck up repeats for you, it should record the Weds episode but ignore the Thurs, Sat and Sun repeat. (However at the moment New and Repeat will ignore the one on Weds 18th as it's currently still the same data).

Record this Saturday's one and then try and see what happens on Sunday or Monday with your series link

Thanks


----------



## Brett33

Current tv is showing something about Chinese food.
But according to the epg it should be showing Hurricans from hell that what should be on now. 
Channel 155..


----------



## Cableguy1927

Brett33 said:


> Current tv is showing something about Chinese food.
> But according to the epg it should be showing Hurricans from hell that what should be on now.
> Channel 155..


The broadcaster have changed their programming. The guide matches the channel website therefore TiVo has what was provided. Sorry


----------



## Adder

Cableguy1927 said:


> OK,
> 
> Series Links wont work accross channels e.g. a series link on Eurosport won't work if the show moves to Eurosport 2. Similarly a series link for Doctor Who on BBC1 won't do ones on BBC1 HD, Watch, Watch +1 etc.


Thanks for looking into this, I am aware series links don't operate across channels. While the Sunday race was on Eurosport last week the first showing of the Saturday race was 7pm on Eurosport 2. I set a series link for this and it should also have picked up the 10pm showing of next weekend's Saturday race on Eurosport 2 a week tomorrow. Does that make sense?


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Just noticed the title of this thread is '... - NO DISCU_*SSS*_ION'


----------



## cwaring

I wanted to be emphatic about it. That or it was just a mistake 

Just tried to correct it but it wouldn't


----------



## OzSat

This thread has no been made a discussion thread now as its original concept has now been lost.

A new "post only once per error and nothing else" thread can be found at SPECIAL THREAD: EPG Listings & Data Errors - NO DISCUSSSION


----------



## Cableguy1927

Adder said:


> While the Sunday race was on Eurosport last week the first showing of the Saturday race was 7pm on Eurosport 2. I set a series link for this and it should also have picked up the 10pm showing of next weekend's Saturday race on Eurosport 2 a week tomorrow. Does that make sense?


Yes it does! Anyway, we're looking into getting it fixed in time for next week.

UPDATE: It's now fixed. The highlights are done as one series and the live ones are done as another. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cableguy1927

VirginMediaPhil said:


> The Office, 10pm, Wednesdays, Comedy Central HD. Episode names the same for the upcoming guide data - didn't record yesterday's episode. Will have to record Saturday's showing.


Fixed. This week is S6E5 (Niagara 2 of 2) following week is S6E6 Mafia


----------



## Adder

Cableguy1927 said:


> Yes it does! Anyway, we're looking into getting it fixed in time for next week.
> 
> UPDATE: It's now fixed. The highlights are done as one series and the live ones are done as another. Hope this helps.


Now this is a discussion thread, I can say thank you again, brilliant stuff. :up:

I don't think my TiVo has caught up yet, so I'll keep an eye out.

Is it possible for you to raise this kind of thing as a wider issue too, usually each week on Channel 4/4 HD (and on audio described & +1 versions an hour later) they show either British F3 or British GT or Formula Ford GB alternating in a non-fixed pattern at about 7am on Saturdays and repeat at around 2am on Wednesday mornings.

There's been some inconsistency of this kind here too, for Formula Ford GB I think in the 4/5 weeks I've had the VM TiVo I've now got three different series links under the following series names:

Motor Racing (i.e. the generic motor racing series id)
Formula Racing (this one was removed in favour of the below earlier this week)
Dunlop MSA Formula Ford of Great Britain Championship Formula Racing (longest series name I've ever seen!)

I don't really mind what series is used but can we have it be fixed so they don't keep changing?


----------



## Cableguy1927

Adder said:


> I don't think my TiVo has caught up yet, so I'll keep an eye out.


Check after the next scheduled callback.



Adder said:


> There's been some inconsistency of this kind here too, for Formula Ford GB I think in the 4/5 weeks I've had the VM TiVo I've now got three different series links under the following series names:
> 
> Motor Racing (i.e. the generic motor racing series id)
> Formula Racing (this one was removed in favour of the below earlier this week)
> Dunlop MSA Formula Ford of Great Britain Championship Formula Racing (longest series name I've ever seen!)
> 
> I don't really mind what series is used but can we have it be fixed so they don't keep changing?


I'll have a look at what we have and will speak to Tribune.


----------



## Cableguy1927

In response to this post here:http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8520306#post8520306



jethrouk said:


> ITV2 show 3 back to back episodes of Judge Judy weekdaily
> 
> They start at 8:30 and then *repeated* at 11:00 and then repeated again at 5:30
> 
> Tivo records *all 9* episodes everyday - it should obviously record only 3


ITV do not provide episodic data for Judge Judy. This means TiVo will record all instances of this programme in the absence of episodic data.

If you are certain that the 08.10 (according to the guide) ones are the ones you are interested in you could try a manual recording:

*Home* _(down to)_
*My Shows & Recordings* _(right to)_
*Manual Recording* _(Right to)_
*Set Up Manual Recording* _(Right to)_
Then set your options as:
*How Often:* *Repeat* _(down arrow a couple of times) (then right to)_
*Day:* *M-F* _(down arrow a couple of times) (then right to)_
*Channel:* *115 ITV2* _(You can either down arrow untill you get to the right place or type the numbers in) (then right to)_
*Start:* *08:10* _(you can use arrows on hours and minutes)_
*Stop:* *08:35* _then right and confirm it all._

Then repeat for:
*Start:* *08:35*
*Stop:* *09:00*
*Start:* *09:00*
*Start:* *09:25*

Or you could do one big one *Start:* *08:10* *Stop:* *09.25*

This is the best way to get the ones you want but note if ITV2 move them round you'll need to ammend the manual recordngs.


----------



## cwaring

jethrouk said:


> ITV2 show 3 back to back episodes of Judge Judy weekdaily
> 
> They start at 8:30 and then *repeated* at 11:00 and then repeated again at 5:30
> 
> Tivo records *all 9* episodes everyday - it should obviously record only 3





Cableguy1927 said:


> See this comment http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8509330#post8509330





jethrouk said:


> Not quite sure what this means - you might need to help me out - Are you saying its not a recording error?


Correct. It's incomplete data from ITV plc that is causing the problem. There is nothing that Tivo/VM can do about it.


----------



## cwaring

For the first time since I got it, my Tivo has let me down 

When I first got it, back in February (or was it March?) I set up a load of Wishlists, including one for the film "Déjà Vu". I used the search facility to find the film and used the option to set up a wishlist for it. I also made it auto-record. Of course, I didn't know when it would be shown next but have been checking it anyway since then; as I do with all my Wishlists.

You can imagine my reaction when, on turning to BBC1 a few moments ago - completely by chance, I might add! - and found that the film had been on for the last hour 

Even more luckily, one tuner was already on the channel having recorded Doctor Who earlier in the evening so I was able to get it from the beginning thanks to the buffering facility.

So I went into the Wishlist and the film wasn't listed 

I'm going to be phoning this one in to Tivo faults next week but I thought I'd post about this in here too, just to see if anything similar had happened to anyone else.


----------



## TCM2007

cwaring said:


> When I first got it, back in February (or was it March?) I set up a load of Wishlists, including one for the film "Déjà Vu".


I'm going to guess that acute accent has something to do with it.


----------



## TCM2007

cwaring said:


> Correct. It's incomplete data from ITV plc that is causing the problem. There is nothing that Tivo/VM can do about it.


Er, apart from fix it? The pattern is regular and has been posted here; that's exactly the sort of thing you'd expect Tribune to be able to fix.


----------



## cwaring

TCM2007 said:


> I'm going to guess that acute accent has something to do with it.


I thought so too, but as I said, I used the Tivo itself to "get a wishlist" for the film so one would assume it would work correctly. It even *included* the accents. However, I then set one up manually *without* the accents and it found the film 


TCM2007 said:


> Er, apart from fix it? The pattern is regular and has been posted here; that's exactly the sort of thing you'd expect Tribune to be able to fix.


So you want Tribune to take the data that ITVplc gives it and *guess* which episodes it's actually going to show then change the data accordingly?  Seriously?


----------



## mikerr

cwaring said:


> So you want Tribune to take the data that ITVplc gives it and *guess* which episodes it's actually going to show then change the data accordingly?  Seriously?


Tribunes is supposed to *add value *to the data - that's why they charge a premium over and above the cost of bare programme data.

One of the ways they add value is by adding and maintaining metadata like actors, series ids etc, another is by correcting incomplete data.


----------



## cwaring

So how do they know, in this instance with Judge Judy, which episodes ITV2 are going to show in order to complete the data?


----------



## TCM2007

They know that the three blocks are repeated on any given day, and are different on the next day, so they assign the same episode tmsid to the three on a day, and a new tmsid to the next day's batch. Simples.


----------



## TCM2007

BTW, MC7 has use controls to deal with exactly this situation in SPs and wishlists, Tivo is lagging behind!


----------



## Adder

Posted some more motor sport issues in the main thread for the weekend of 4th/5th June. I recognise it's early days yet, but I am getting really quite frustrated with the inconsistencies we are seeing every week.

We've had:

1. Three different series IDs for GP2 
2. Three different series IDs for British Formula Ford
3. At least 2 different series IDs for British Formula 3
4. Euro F3 Open mistaken for F3 Euroseries (although not surprised about that one given the minor difference in name).
5. FIA GT1 mistaken for FIA WRC
6. Two different "Motor Racing" series IDs on ESPN
7. FIA GT1 going from being in "Motor Racing" to being in "FIA GT1 World Championships"
8. We also now have the opening round of Superleague Formula next weekend having at least 3 different series IDs "Superleague Formula Racing" (Motors TV), "Motor Racing" (ESPN) and "Superleague Formula Review" (ESPN).

I am very grateful to cableguy for pushing for fixes and this is pretty niche stuff, but if EastEnders or football was this inconsistent there'd be an uproar and this is as important to me as those things are to fans of them.

Hope someone can come to the rescue to get a consistent solution in place.


----------



## jethrouk

John McE said:


> .. TIVO is recording "Click" up to 8 times each week - and that's despite my season pass being set to "new episodes only".


Mine was recording Judy Judy 9 times per DAY!! (3 x 3 episodes)



OzSat said:


> I don't think Carl is correct as you would get the first recording only and then no more until you delete it...


Often wondered what was meant by keeping 3 recordings - like would it just keep the 1st 3 recordings or would it make later recordings and delete earlier ones just maintain a total or 3
.



OzSat said:


> ..Best option at present is to set up a weekly manual record at 11.30am on BBC News on Saturday.


Thats what i did with Judge Judy and actually now prefer to have 1 x 1:30 hour program instead of 3 x 30 min programmes


----------



## mikerr

jethrouk said:


> Often wondered what was meant by keeping 3 recordings - like would it just keep the 1st 3 recordings or would it make later recordings and delete earlier ones just maintain a total or 3


If set to "keep until I delete" it does the former
- stops recording after 3, so you may end up with 3 old episodes

If set to "keep until space needed" it does the latter
- always maintains the 3 most recent episodes ( the default)


----------



## jethrouk

mikerr said:


> If set to "keep until I delete" it does the former
> - stops recording after 3, so you may end up with 3 old episodes
> 
> If set to "keep until space needed" it does the latter
> - always maintains the 3 most recent episodes ( the default)


great - i'm going to edit my series links today


----------



## Adder

The problems with the ESPN motor sport listings for tomorrow are not fixed and the Formula Ford on Channel 4 is still in the same series the last round was before it was moved to a different series ID a few days before broadcast. :down:

Doctor Who was reported and fixed in half this time. 

Please, please, please can Tribune try at least to be consistent. The most absurd is that the listings for Saturday on Sunday afternoon on ESPN have had their timings adjusted slightly and new programmes inserted since I first reported this and it STILL claims 4pm tomorrow is World Rally, please tune in at 4pm tomorrow and tell me if that is rally you see! The description even says it's FIA GT1!

As does
http://uk-tv-guide.com/list/ESPN/4+June+2011/

As does
http://tv.espn.co.uk/gb/espl/tv-schedule?schId=61471193


----------

